# LFTS5/14



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I went out this morning to watch and learn. Trying to pin point the roost trees in the area where I shot my bird. I hate going in when it's dark and not knowing because I think the worst thing you can do is bust them from the roost. Again they were gobbling strong from the trees and again that huge hen was the first one to hit the ground followed by two good Tom's. It appeared that they came out of a big cotton wood over a pond. At least I have a pretty good idea how to avoid their roost site now. Get out there guys time is getting short.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like you are only one out.Iam going to buy garden plants. Should be good to start planting in a week.Bet you plant a garden to


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Had to take a break, I lost my MOJO, I could have shot a bird this year but elected to let Mrs Flight shoot her first bird ever. That was the goal this year so it’s been a very successful season. The ground I have by the house my good friend is not going to win his fight with cancer and it’s tough to go there. His wife keeps saying go hunt Dan would want it that way but it’s tough. On top of everything else young Flight is a senior and his school year is coming to a end, I haven’t missed a baseball game yet and he made the paper last night.....they never spell his name right. I will get out a couple more times this year but if I don’t get a bird it’s still been a great spring.
Flight


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I might try and get out for a afternoon sit this evening, we will see. The sit and wait game is boring to me, I turkey hunt to hear that gobble. Good luck to anyone out


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll be at em the next 3 mornings if needed. First year turkey hunting my property. I'm very satisfied with the action, just have to seal the deal.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Had to take a break, I lost my MOJO, I could have shot a bird this year but elected to let Mrs Flight shoot her first bird ever. That was the goal this year so it’s been a very successful season. The ground I have by the house my good friend is not going to win his fight with cancer and it’s tough to go there. His wife keeps saying go hunt Dan would want it that way but it’s tough. On top of everything else young Flight is a senior and his school year is coming to a end, I haven’t missed a baseball game yet and he made the paper last night.....they never spell his name right. I will get out a couple more times this year but if I don’t get a bird it’s still been a great spring.
> Flight
> View attachment 767118


You got your priorities right wife and son are way more important than a turkey


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> Looks like you are only one out.Iam going to buy garden plants. Should be good to start planting in a week.Bet you plant a garden to


The garden is my wife's passion and it's huge but I help. We already have potatoes up and onions. Yesterday I spent the day planting corn and soybeans fir deer. Plus my buckwheat is emerging so I hope we're done with frost.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Short hunt this morning. He came gobbling and strutting down the hill behind me. I could hear him drumming about 10 yards behind me, he passed me at around 8 feet eye to eye. I had to let him get around 15 yards out before he turned enough for me to move and get the bead on him.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> Short hunt this morning. He came gobbling and strutting down the hill behind me. I could hear him drumming about 10 yards behind me, he passed me at around 8 feet eye to eye. I had to let him get around 15 yards out before he turned enough for me to move and get the bead on him.
> View attachment 767131


Good job! Congrats nice bird

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Had a 7:00 am phone call with the VA this morning so just picked a random parking lot to sit in this morning. Sitting there with the windows down and engine off waiting to make the call and only heard one distant gobble. About 8:30 headed over to this spot I was just gonna go in and blind call to see if I could get any response. Seen a tom with his hen in the field so spent 2 hours stalking em using the woods and a little water field ditch. They were angling for the woods southeast, got within 80 yards before the farmer who leases the land from the state showed up to disc it. Now just trying to decide what henned up tom I wanna try and ambush this afternoon.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wiretime said:


> Short hunt this morning. He came gobbling and strutting down the hill behind me. I could hear him drumming about 10 yards behind me, he passed me at around 8 feet eye to eye. I had to let him get around 15 yards out before he turned enough for me to move and get the bead on him.
> View attachment 767131


8ft bet that got your heart beating congrats on great bird


old graybeard said:


> The garden is my wife's passion and it's huge but I help. We already have potatoes up and onions. Yesterday I spent the day planting corn and soybeans fir deer. Plus my buckwheat is emerging so I hope we're done with frost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I plant about 60 tomatoes 16zuccines 50 peppers I give all away to be where I hunt and others that help me.Going to plant 12 grape tomatoes by my blinds.I allways plant them on end of my rows at home and wasn’t for my cameras I wouldn’t know they came eating every night.They don’t really damage plants I think it’s there desert.I will out chicken wire around them by my blind until they get couple feetGot apple tree by garden and they go for grape tomatoes first big ones only when no grapes or apple


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> 8ft bet that got your heart beating congrats on great bird
> 
> I plant about 60 tomatoes 16zuccines 50 peppers I give all away to be where I hunt and others that help me.Going to plant 12 grape tomatoes by my blinds.I allways plant them on end of my rows at home and wasn’t for my cameras I wouldn’t know they came eating every night.They don’t really damage plants I think it’s there desert.I will out chicken wire around them by my blind until they get couple feetGot apple tree by garden and they go for grape tomatoes first big ones only when no grapes or apple


Yep I've watched them go after the cherry tomatoes and they pound our green beans plus all of our other beans.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Wiretime said:


> Short hunt this morning. He came gobbling and strutting down the hill behind me. I could hear him drumming about 10 yards behind me, he passed me at around 8 feet eye to eye. I had to let him get around 15 yards out before he turned enough for me to move and get the bead on him.
> View attachment 767131


Very nice congratulations on the successful hunt !
Flight


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i got out this morning pre dawn, only heard two gobbles. have not been hearing them much at all. 2 came in on me yesterday, I had stood up to relieve myself, turned around tan they were there, then gone


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Everything was going to plan yesterday with this one tom till a guy pulled up on the side of the road. Got out and got his gear and started to come into the field. Last I seen of the hen and the tom was them heading deeper into private sounding the alarm. I must say that either this fancy Sitka camo I was wearing or my run and gun camo blind works great because I stood up as soon as the other guy entered the field and he didn't notice me till he was halfway across the field. This was him turned around to leave.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats on the bird!


----------

